# Newest kid around! [emoji112]



## Gew (Dec 25, 2020)

Well hi guys, I hope y'all have had a nice Christmas Eve!

I'm a guy in his "mid-life" (well at least I'm not in my early twenties anymore) who've also been married for half a decade or so.

I've had issues. Well, it takes two to tango, so we've had issues. Anyways, we're trying our best to work through the rough parts.

Now, we found this little "spot" in the outskirts of the Internetz, so we both decided to give it a shot, I mean share our ups and downs and also try to get some hobby counselling.

Cheers! 

(Well, not really, since I'm a recovering alcoholic, but it's more of a friendly saying, if you dig…)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Gew, how's it going? What's up?


----------



## Gew (Dec 25, 2020)

Just chilling, at the moment! Yourself?


----------

